# 200kg bench press



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Here's a clip from monday's bench session, I hit 200kg for for a few set's of doubles. This is the last set, you can see my tri's getting tired at the top. Got a clip of 210 for a double after this will post it soon.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Awesome stuff Chris.

Your a strong mofo


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Impressive Chris, whats your weight in the clip mate? mid 90's?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

cheer's boys. I was moving to the 100kg class but they have changed the weight classes at the Ironman so I'm coming back down to 90kg now. Only 94kg so can make the weigh in nice.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

very impressive big man, goodluck at your comp


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you gym rat.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice mate, :lift:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Whats with the feet position?!?

Wicked lift btw, you make it look very easy!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robbiedont said:


> Whats with the feet position?!?
> 
> Wicked lift btw, you make it look very easy!!


Allows for a bigger arch which cuts down the range of motion, maybe a bit of leg drive too, it is just competitive powerlifting technique.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Good going Chris!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

You made it look easy.

Also checked out this.....






Again...made it look easy!!

Well done!!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

They looked Sticky to me Jenkins.

You need to get a new hair do and wax more too.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

how much do you do with out the shirt?

guys in my old gym wore them it took the half hour and a bottle of talk powder to even get in them ;-)


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank's very much. The yank's are well in front so quite a long way to go yet. Glad I have the deadlift in my favour.

I work up to rep's with anything from 140-170kg then put my shirt on. I train for a shirted bench so hit my heavy set's in the shirt. I close grip pressed 175kg with a 17 inch grip.

ha ha dai, you enjoy my new hair cut's because you cant groom your own (lol)


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

absolutely phenomanal --respect mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

very impressive.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank's very much


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank's very much. The yank's are well in front so quite a long way to go yet. Glad I have the deadlift in my favour.
> 
> *I work up to rep's with anything from 140-170kg then put my shirt on*. I train for a shirted bench so hit my heavy set's in the shirt. I close grip pressed 175kg with a 17 inch grip.
> 
> ha ha dai, you enjoy my new hair cut's because you cant groom your own (lol)


Do you not find it hard to get your shirt on after doing all that raw lifting?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It depend's on my weight buddy, some week's I just hit a warm up of 3 rep's raw then put it on other week' s I will go to 5 or 6 rep's. With the higher rep's I find it a bit harder but believe it or not that shirt is not tight enough. When I'm pumped my shirt work's better.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> It depend's on my weight buddy, some week's I just hit a warm up of 3 rep's raw then put it on other week' s I will go to 5 or 6 rep's. With the higher rep's I find it a bit harder but believe it or not that shirt is not tight enough. *When I'm pumped my shirt work's better*.


Better for those shirt off shots too,


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Amazing strength, never in a million years for me..Good luck for the comps


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> It depend's on my weight buddy, some week's I just hit a warm up of 3 rep's raw then put it on other week' s I will go to 5 or 6 rep's. With the higher rep's I find it a bit harder but believe it or not that shirt is not tight enough. When I'm pumped my shirt work's better.


thanks chris i will be giving benching in a shirt a go for the first time today


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris you are a FREAK! :lift:

Fivos


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

RESPECT!


----------



## UKNaturalMuscle (Mar 7, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Here's a clip from monday's bench session, I hit 200kg for for a few set's of doubles. This is the last set, you can see my tri's getting tired at the top. Got a clip of 210 for a double after this will post it soon.


Well done indeed there. I've got a friend in Pennsylvania who has bench 272kg for reps at a bodyweight of 109kg who agreed as a result of a bet to bench his bodyweight for 139 reps (having backed Scotland in the Six Nations)


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

272kgs for reps at 109 is hard to beleive (not that I give a sh1t) , I am afraid to say. I saw Danny Memhet do 280kgs for a single fully kitted up for the BPC (non tested) 110kgs record last August - Magnus Sammulleson does 270kgs for a double at 160 - 170kgs bodyweight.

There ain't anyone I know can do reps with that weight at that size.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank's very much 

Yes got to get tha pump Nytol (lol)


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice benching Chris.



Porky Pie said:


> 272kgs for reps at 109 is hard to beleive (not that I give a sh1t) , I am afraid to say. I saw Danny Memhet do 280kgs for a single fully kitted up for the BPC (non tested) 110kgs record last August - Magnus Sammulleson does 270kgs for a double at 160 - 170kgs bodyweight.
> 
> *There ain't anyone I know can do reps with that weight at that size.*


Jeremy Hoornstra. He's a bit heavier in this clip (260lb) but sure i read he doubled 275kg as a 110 lifter.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

UKNaturalMuscle said:


> Well done indeed there. I've got a friend in Pennsylvania who has bench 272kg for reps at a bodyweight of 109kg who agreed as a result of a bet to bench his bodyweight for 139 reps (having backed Scotland in the Six Nations)


Whats his name and wheres the video...?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice lifting Chris!


----------

